# Fahaka Puffer



## SMITZ71 (Jun 4, 2004)

Had to swing by the local LFS here to get a lil more sand for my big tank and they had in this lil guy...Had a spare hexagon tank which is now his new home


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

It is cut in half, poor fishy









Nice pick up!


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

they are frigin sweet

nice pick up


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Those guys grow FAST when they hit their spurt, hope you've got a 75+ laying around


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

can you get a better pic? that doesnt really look like a fahaka to me.... maybe a king kong puffer?

but I could be wrong :laugh:


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

elTwitcho said:


> Those guys grow FAST when they hit their spurt, hope you've got a 75+ laying around


 actually, fahakas aren't really fast growers. if your lucky they will grow 3/4 of an inch in a month


----------



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)

fahakas are sweet :nod:


----------



## TimmyTeam (Jun 20, 2003)

yea... that doesnt look like a fahake

nice puffer tho


----------



## pythonwill (Feb 2, 2003)

lemmywinks said:


> can you get a better pic? that doesnt really look like a fahaka to me.... maybe a king kong puffer?
> 
> but I could be wrong :laugh:


 Your not wrong, It looks like a king kong to me too :nod: I never seen a fahaka look like that


----------



## SMITZ71 (Jun 4, 2004)

Yeah I was curious the same for most Fahakas I've seen are much different in coloration...It's currently in a tiny hexagon tank which is why the pic looks like its split in 2..I'll do some more pics soon


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

Yep, definately not a fahaka. Possibly a "king kong" or maybe even an arrow head.

Fahakas grow on the fast side, about an 1" a month until they reach 8"-9" or so and they start to slow down.


----------



## SMITZ71 (Jun 4, 2004)

Here's another shot of the Puffer...Iam thinking this is an Arrowhead after viewing many photos and talking with others that have them...Sorry for the mix up earlier and thank you for the correction :laugh: Feel free to id it


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

That's good for you dude, a fahaka would need a huge tank very quickly. As the arrowhead likes to spend most of its time waiting in ambush for it's prey you can get by using just that hex tank most likely


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

:laugh: dam he looks like a poopie 
but a nice poopie at that


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

Very nice!


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

In that pic it does look like an arrowhead









very nice


----------



## SMITZ71 (Jun 4, 2004)

I have a 40 gal empty right now....Looking to move next year in late March to April so Iam trying not to start another tank...damn...so tempting


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

looks like a king kong / black river / palembang puffer to me. nice pick up though


----------



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)

i would say arrowhead :nod:


----------



## flyboy (May 11, 2004)

its an arowhead, mean SOB's. should be fine in a 40 for life.


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

Nice Suvattii man!!!!!!!!!!


----------

